# ايات عن الاتكال على الله----



## حبيب يسوع (6 مايو 2013)

آيات عن الاتكال على الله


ويتكل عليك العارفون اسمك ، لأنك لم تترك طالبيك يارب " ( مزمور 9: 9- 10)


عليك إتكل أباؤنا، إتكلوا فنجيتهم. (مز 22: 4)

عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى، تعزياتك تلذذ قلبى. (مز 94: 19)

فى يوم خوفى أنا عليك أتكل. (مز 56: 3)

إلق على الرب همك فهو يعولك. (مز 55: 22)

ملقين كل همكم عليه لأنه هو يعتنى بكم. (1 بط 5: 7)

سلم للرب طريقك، و اتكل عليه، و هو يجرى. (مز 37: 5)

أنظروا إلى الأجيال القديمة و تأملوا. هل إتكل أحد على الرب فخزى؟! (سيراخ 2: 11)

عوننا من عند الرب الذى صنع السماء والأرض .(مز 8:124 )

توكل على الرب بكل قلبك ، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد (أم 5:3 )

عليك يارب توكلت، فلا أخزى مدى الدهر ( مز 1:31 )

لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا منهم .الرب إلهكم السائر أمامكم هو يدافع عنكم (تث 1:29_30)

لا أهملك ولا أتركك تشدد وتشجع (يش 1: 5-6)

قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم (اش 25 : 4)

تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لان الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب (يش 1: 9


----------



## kamel.b (6 مايو 2013)

حصر جميل الله ينور


----------

